# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Set up classic ASP-db in VISTA

## Frank

Setting up classic ASPdb in Vista 
Put id file in  C:\Windows\System32\_ASPDB2009.ID.Put GOLD2009.DLL (or equivalent) in any directory like C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\ASPdb\Dev-2009\GOLD2009.DLL.Go to C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\ASPdb\Dev-2009\ and type - regsvr32 u GOLD2009.DLL to clean up any previous DLL setup using regsvr32 which is not appropriate.Fire up component manager (C:\Windows\System32\comexp.msc).Setup a COM+ Application (Classic ASPdb)If there is an old setup, delete all the balls and shut down Classic ASPdb.Setup new component from C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\ASPdb\Dev-2009\GOLD2009.DLL.Highlight all the balls (Ctrl-A) and in the Advanced tab  check Allow IIS intrinsic properties.Execute the test file license.asp as follow -<%
Set x = Server.CreateObject("ASP.db")
response.write("Version = " & X.dbVersion & "<BR>" & X.dbLicense)
%>

Fk

----------


## dkone

I tired these steps in 2008 64bit, but no luck.  was able to get the .DLL to register, but had to do so in the syswow64 directory.  Not sure if that is the problem or not.  Any howto's for 2008 64bit

Dkone

----------


## Frank

There is a message in -> How to Install Classic ASP-db in WS2008. Check it out. Are you setting in VISTA or WS2008? Do you have the latest version of the DLL?

Fk

----------

